# Aspire Nautilus



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)

Stand by for a review... it's on it's way! Anyone who already has one give us your feelings! So excited!



Here is PBusardo's review...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (19/2/14)

and you can rebuild it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (20/2/14)

That looks like a beast and with a 5ml capacity, what a pleasure. Paired with the mvp it should last forever.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> That looks like a beast and with a 5ml capacity, what a pleasure. Paired with the mvp it should last forever.



And that's the eternal hope... I do love my PT2 Mini's but I suck them dry in no time!


----------



## vaalboy (20/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And that's the eternal hope... I do love my PT2 Mini's but I suck them dry in no time!



I'm still thoroughly enjoying pain free vaping with my 30b's so will wait for your review. Are you going to rebuild the coils or rather just buy in? Looking at the vid above, rebuilding those dual coils is way way above my pay grade.


----------



## Tornalca (20/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> That looks like a beast and with a 5ml capacity, what a pleasure. Paired with the mvp it should last forever.



Nice rhyming!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Are you going to rebuild the coils or rather just buy in? Looking at the vid above, rebuilding those dual coils is way way above my pay grade.



That is so above my pay grade as well! I will be buying coils... I've looked at the rebuild and coil story and I doubt that will ever be for me... I don't do McGuyver type stuff!


----------



## vaalboy (21/2/14)

Have you got it yet @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Have you got it yet @Rob Fisher ?



Courier is on it's way now... due to arrive this AM Markus....

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)

Let us know Rob, this is a real winner I have heard.


----------



## vaalboy (21/2/14)

Did you get it from eciggies.co.za Rob?


----------



## Xero (21/2/14)

This tank is Awesome
Rob, you will definitely not be disappointed

Airflow control on the tank is easily the best I've seen with an audible click system as soon as the AirFlow Band is switched from one setting to the next.
Capacity is huge, 5ml sees you refilling much less and even if the level drops below 1/3rd there is no gurgling / leaking like on the Kangertech Aero Tank.
Makes loads of vapor and delivers nothing but excellent Vaping 

Only issue that some people may have is that it is big, really big although it looks exactly right connected to an SVD.
Although I prefer using the Aero Tank on my Evic, The Nautilus is my new all day tank

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lee_T (21/2/14)

Dang I want one haha



Lee


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Did you get it from eciggies.co.za Rob?



Ordered it from VM along with the rest of their awesome Juices!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

Two couriers arrived in quick succession this morning... One from Electo-Stix with some interesting juices that I'll try a bit later... and the second from Vapour Mountain with my Nautilus, Menthol Ice, Polar Mint and my specially made Candy Floss!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)

Nice! Waiting for the Reviews


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

Great packaging and the Nautilus was safe and sound... actually you need a crowbar to get it out of the packing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

OK let's fill her up with VM Menthol Ice because I really enjoy the hit of menthol! 

OMG!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)

Doesnt look too bad on the MVP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/2/14)

Awesome, your vape drawer/cupboard must have seen some substantial expansion lately! So you can open an Electrostix thread under our e-liquids review section. Can't wait to hear what you think of the Electrostix juices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (21/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Doesnt look too bad on the MVP.


Looks horrible and top heavy for me on the MVP. As @Xero said, will probably look better on the SVD.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

Right everyone knows about the Nautilus now with all it's features like big tank, air flow etc...

The Vape with the VM Menthol Ice is heaven! The vapour production awesome and the taste in and out just bloody marvellous! I'm just gonna camp inside and suck non stop today! I find the best airflow for me is the second smallest and that's quite nice to experiment with and I have a feeling that experimenting with air flows and power is going to be a whole lot of fun! At the moment I'm vaping on 3,9 volts... let's switch to wattage and play... stand by...

Fired it up to 11 watts... not as good... back down to 6,5 watts and back in heaven! 

I'm not sure a MVP with Nautilus is going to get any more of a perfect combination for me... huge awesome tank with marvellous battery life of the MVP... this won't be an option for Stealth Vaping but for every other occasional just bloody marvelous!

Well that's my first impression and I have no doubt that the initial infatuation with the Nautilus will grow into pure love!

More later when I have used it for a few hours!

Mark you will want to place your order now... no question!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Looks horrible and top heavy for me on the MVP. As @Xero said, will probably look better on the SVD.



If I put it on my Lightsaber (SVD) then I need a haversack to carry it and it won't fit in my pocket.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (21/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> If I put it on my Lightsaber (SVD) then I need a haversack to carry it and it won't fit in my pocket.


That's true. Function over form!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (21/2/14)

how about a shot of the nauty on top of the svd next to the mvp2? 
and yeah, not going outside either today, too wet and miserable


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

denizenx said:


> how about a shot of the nauty on top of the svd next to the mvp2?



Your request is my demand! And yes it does look pretty badassed! 




Oooo it tastes so gooooooooooood too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/2/14)

That does look pretty awesome.. wonder what it will like like with a 18350 in it..


----------



## Andre (21/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> That does look pretty awesome.. wonder what it will like like with a 18350 in it..


Shorter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (21/2/14)

yes please, how long in mm's is the svd in 18350 mode? make me wanna buy one, cmon


----------



## BhavZ (21/2/14)

denizenx said:


> yes please, how long in mm's is the svd in 18350 mode? make me wanna buy one, cmon


I am with @denizenx on this one


----------



## Andre (21/2/14)

I do not have 18350 batts, but in 18490 mode it is exactly 130 mm. So in 18350 mode it should be 116 mm.


----------



## BhavZ (21/2/14)

Matthee said:


> I do not have 18350 batts, but in 18490 mode it is exactly 130 mm. So in 18350 mode it should be 116 mm.



That is actually quite manageable, the size that is


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

OK It's been a few hours now and I have done nothing but vape heavily on my Nautilus which has stayed on the SVD since I took the picture above... the tank is sitting on 3ml full (having used 2ml) and performing like a dream. It's a beautiful device and no question the best in class. And the fact that it will more than last a days fishing on my MVP makes it a clear winner in all classes including taste and vapour production!

I converted my fishing partner today having given him a set of Twisps and some Twisp juice to get him off the stinkies... No doubt will flog him some of my PT2 Mini's by next week along with a couple of eGo-C Twist 1100's!

I'll keep some of my PT2 Mini's for tasters and for a short taste change but my main atomiser will be the Nautilus that will be filled up with my top juices!

By all accounts the Nautilus is the shit!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

Whoops! I just ordered a second Nautilus!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops! I just ordered a second Nautilus!



where are you getting these from @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> where are you getting these from @Rob Fisher



My first one that arrived this morning came from Vapour Mountain along with some new Juices... the one I just ordered was from eCiggies.co.za along with some spare coils and a spare glass just in case.

In two weeks or so they will be available at Vape King where I normally buy all my bits and pieces.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/2/14)

@VapeKing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/2/14)

Thank you for the kind words guys

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (21/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops! I just ordered a second Nautilus!


Told you its good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

iKeyaam said:


> Told you its good



You did indeed! So very happy with it... first time in my life I filled a tank and still using it at this time of night! Oh what a win!


----------



## ShaneW (21/2/14)

Rob, you certainly have a way of making the rest of us need something desperately!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Looks horrible and top heavy for me on the MVP. As @Xero said, will probably look better on the SVD.



@Matthee and @Xero I'm really glad you made me drag my SVD out of the drawer today... I have never really liked my SVD because I found it hard to use initially and it wasn't user friendly and I actually had to go onto youtube to learn how to use it... I guess also part of the reason is that I got a dicky 18650 battery when I first got it so confidence level was down...but having used it today with the Nautilus I have to say the battery life seems pretty good and have used it all day and vaped like a man possessed and it's still showing no signs of running flat... and I have 4 fully charged 18650's. 

Yes it is big and doesn't really fit in my short pants pocket but the Nautilus looks really good on top of it so it will stay on top and I ordered another Nautilus for the MVP... with both the SVD and the MVP fully charged with two full Nautilus tanks I should no longer stress about running out of battery or juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Rob, you certainly have a way of making the rest of us need something desperately!



Sorry Shane... but the reality is that if it wasn't for you lunatics on this web site I would still be using my Twisps and getting that kak taste in my mouth from time to time... so the bottom line is that it's really your fault rather then mine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (21/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry Shane... but the reality is that if it wasn't for you lunatics on this web site I would still be using my Twisps and getting that kak taste in my mouth from time to time... so the bottom line is that it's really your fault rather then mine.



Hahaha, no need to apologise, I appreciate your reviews! 

I thought I wanted a nice RBA but I think a nautilus is gonna be next on my list. It looks really good on the SVD.

Once you get used to your SVD, you will see... It kicks ass! Yes it's big but it's just so beautiful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Once you get used to your SVD, you will see... It kicks ass! Yes it's big but it's just so beautiful



It is... and to think I nearly got rid of it a few days ago... 

But hardware wise I think I'm pretty much set now so my credit card can take a few days off...


----------



## ShaneW (21/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> so my credit card can take a few days off...



We'll see about that.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> We'll see about that.



Well I need to go back in the threads and see who is to blame for sending me to Fast Tech because man O man have they got tons of crap... and yes I did use my credit card there but only to buy a few things I couldn't find locally... I'll always buy local if I can not only to support local but to get things faster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

Love all your commentary @Rob Fisher !!
You are an inspiration and as Shane said, you make us want the gear. 
Glad you didnt toss the SVD, i like it a lot and think its a solid piece of vaping equipment. 
Love your comments on the Nautilus

Juice capacity aside, how is the vape compared to the PT2mini and 30b ? 
I am more of a throat hit and flavour person. I dont care much about vapour.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Juice capacity aside, how is the vape compared to the PT2mini and 30b ?



I haven't really used the 30B much and probably haven't given it a fair shake... I originally bought it to go on the SVD and because I battled with the SVD at first it was relegated to the Vape drawer... now that the SVD is rocking and rolling I'll try it again.

The Nautilus and the PT2 Mini are just so perfect I haven't paid attention to much else. The Nautilus that I filled yesterday morning should need a refill in a few hours time and maybe I'll give the 30B a go again. I know @vaalboy loves it.


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

Great, thanks Rob - how does the Nautilus compare to the PT2Mini then?
Throat hit and flavour are my main requirements...

I find the PT2Mini gives me good flavour, slightly better than the PT2 Mega and the Twisp.
Throat hit is juice dependent but on the same juice at roughly the same power its pretty similar to the PT2Mega.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Great, thanks Rob - how does the Nautilus compare to the PT2Mini then?
> Throat hit and flavour are my main requirements...
> 
> I find the PT2Mini gives me good flavour, slightly better than the PT2 Mega and the Twisp.
> Throat hit is juice dependent but on the same juice at roughly the same power its pretty similar to the PT2Mega.



I still love the PT2 Mini and despite my mates wanting to buy them I still keep the four I have because I use them to change flavours often... but I don't know if it's just the awesome power of VM Menthol Ice that I have in the Nautilus but I really do think there is nothing to touch the Nautilus for all round orgasmic vaping. I should have a second Nautilus on Monday or Tuesday and then I'll test it with some of the fruity VM Juices... so full review only Tuesday or Wednesday next week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

No problem Rob, looking forward to hearing your more in depth comments. Enjoy it!
I also like my Mini!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

I'm on my thirst refill on the Nautilus and it remains my favourite device and spends all it's time on the SVD... It's capacity and it's vapability (not sure if this is a real word but you know what I mean) is just streets ahead of the other devices... I find I'm most comfortable on the second biggest hole for airflow... which brings me to the only niggle with the Nautilus and that's when it's in my pocket occasionally when I grab it to take a vape the ring that controls the air flow has moved and when it moves it stops the airflow completely and when I take a puff and there is no give and my eyes go cross eyed with the vapour lock... a few choice words and I move the ring back over one of the holes and I'm back and happy.

But they could make the air ring selector a little stiffer on their next release.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam (24/2/14)

Be careful when its in your pocket. Mine snapped of the base.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

iKeyaam said:


> Be careful when its in your pocket. Mine snapped of the base.



Will do! Have ordered a spare glass tank just in case!


----------



## Tornalca (11/3/14)

Stainless steel replacement tanks for 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/stainlessvapetanks/m.html?item=121285880945

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Those are some sexy looking tanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> Stainless steel replacement tanks for
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/stainlessvapetanks/m.html?item=121285880945



I would order in a heartbeat if the shipping wasn't more expensive than the items itself! But maybe one of the vendors will bring in a bunch and satisfy the craving.


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

got a question for you guys, can one go back to a coil operated atty after using a RBA?

as tempted as i am to get a nautilus because of the reviews, im also drawn back by my question above.


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Riaz said:


> got a question for you guys, can one go back to a coil operated atty after using a RBA?
> 
> as tempted as i am to get a nautilus because of the reviews, im also drawn back by my question above.



That is a brilliant question, I too would like to know before I get my hands on an RBA


----------



## thekeeperza (11/3/14)

@Riaz I use both. Admittedly the RBA gets more vape time but I use a Protank daily and occasionally an EVOD.
I prefer the RBA but don't have an issue using either. Could be different for others though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Riaz said:


> got a question for you guys, can one go back to a coil operated atty after using a RBA?



Oh that is a scary question... are you saying once you have gone the RBA route that's the end of the standard stuff??? Ooooo not sure I like that idea!


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> @Riaz I use both. Admittedly the RBA gets more vape time but I use a Protank daily and occasionally an EVOD.
> I prefer the RBA but don't have an issue using either. Could be different for others though.



Phew that's a relief!


----------



## Tornalca (11/3/14)

Riaz said:


> got a question for you guys, can one go back to a coil operated atty after using a RBA?
> 
> as tempted as i am to get a nautilus because of the reviews, im also drawn back by my question above.



In my opinion, I would not be able too. Have tried to use my PuriTank (Protank Clone) again and the draw is too tight and not enough flavor an vapor. I am so use to the Kayfun at this stage i would want to try the nautilus first before I take out the cash to get one with 5 spare coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/3/14)

Riaz said:


> got a question for you guys, can one go back to a coil operated atty after using a RBA?
> 
> as tempted as i am to get a nautilus because of the reviews, im also drawn back by my question above.





BhavZ said:


> That is a brilliant question, I too would like to know before I get my hands on an RBA


In my experience - no, you cannot go back on a permanent basis. Acquired the Nautilus and Aerotank to satisfy my curiosity on that question and to know a little bit more when forumites talk about them. Both good systems, but just cannot compete with the likes of a Russian/Kayfun, Aqua, Ithaka or a Reo for vape satisfaction. For those times that you do some mindless vaping they are fine for me. Of course, if your Nautilus or Aerotank or whatever does the job for you and is entirely satisfactory, there is no need to go the RBA route. I went there because I required something more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 2


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

thanks @Matthee 

thats exactly what i needed to hear 

i didnt wana buy one and then find out exactly what you just said.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Pure Vaping Pleasure!

SmokTech SID with and Aspire Nautilus Tank with Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/3/14)

I am still very keen to give the Nautilus a try. As you say Rob, for special juices that can be vaped for a long time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mohamed (15/3/14)

Silver said:


> I am still very keen to give the Nautilus a try. As you say Rob, for special juices that can be vaped for a long time.


@ silver you will not be sorry with nautilus .for the very first time im using the same tank tank for 2 days straight and i normally chop and change to find my satisfaction with differenrt tanks always looking for a reason to replace the coil and the juice etc, not with this baby nautilus she is the best standard replacement coil tank i have used to date .the flavour pops out,the flavour reminds me of my protank mini 2 on steroids clean flavour although i never really like the protank mini 2 much ..the flavour in their was real good.the nautilus even better.the airflow ajustment on this Thing works like it should ..the perfect person to review my pipes would be my dad ..and when i gave to him last night he had a couple of drags ,looked at me and said ..die is nog jou beste pyp van al jou ander pype .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Thanks @mohamed 
Appreciate the feedback. 
Will be keen to try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

Silver said:


> I am still very keen to give the Nautilus a try. As you say Rob, for special juices that can be vaped for a long time.



@Silver that is most certainly the way forward... no shadow of a doubt! I dropped one of mine while waiting for my burger and chips at Steers on the way home from fishing... broke the pyrex tank! Thank the pope I ordered a spare tank just in case... Just in case has arrived! I need to get one of those stainless steel ones from the USA!


----------



## mohamed (16/3/14)

@Rob hectic ...im so carefull with mine ..im actually considering getting another as im so chaft with this ...im digging the steel tank aswell .so how mich was the glass going for again?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

mohamed said:


> @Rob hectic ...im so carefull with mine ..im actually considering getting another as im so chaft with this ...im digging the steel tank aswell .so how mich was the glass going for again?



Replacement is R80.

http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/Aspire-Nautilus-Replacement-Glass

I think I'm going to have a serious look at bring in some stainless steel ones... I was hoping one of the vendors would jump on it but I guess it a bit niche for them... Will keep you posted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/3/14)

What did you think of the Reo rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Thanks Rob, sorry to hear about the break

Do tell us how was the fishing!
And also ........ how was the REO?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Replacement is R80.
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/Aspire-Nautilus-Replacement-Glass
> 
> I think I'm going to have a serious look at bring in some stainless steel ones... I was hoping one of the vendors would jump on it but I guess it a bit niche for them... Will keep you posted!


We could share shipping costs?


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

By the way, we missed you this weekend @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Although I dont even have the Nautilus yet - I would be in for a steel tank too - if you are going to import...


----------



## thekeeperza (16/3/14)

Looking at the cost of the steel tanks from Ebay it might just be cheaper to buy spare tanks or even spare complete Nautilus units.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

Will find an appropriate thread and give a short review there in a few minutes... So good to be back...

The fishing was really tough but I had an awesome day today despite the fishing conditions and got a 3rd position which really put me in a great position for the Natal Team to fish in the Nationals later this year! Whoooo!

It's a hell of a distance to Bivane and take around five and a half hours towing the 20' boat and the petrol costs R1,400 each way!  But it's a beautiful dam in the middle of the bush and the accommodation is great with awesome view over the dam... and the full moon was simply stunning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

Silver said:


> Although I dont even have the Nautilus yet - I would be in for a steel tank too - if you are going to import...



Sweet! Even more reason to research it tomorrow and get some!


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

Silver said:


> By the way, we missed you this weekend @Rob Fisher



I missed you all big time... I have about eight bazillion threads to read now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/3/14)

Sounds awesome Rob, where was this place?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

Matthee said:


> We could share shipping costs?



OK this is on like Donkey Kong... my Vaping Guru's want them too! 

PS Thanks for my surprise! I'm vaping Orange as we speak!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Sounds awesome Rob, where was this place?



30km's from Vryheid!


----------



## Derek (16/3/14)

I would also like one (Steel tank that is ) and share shipping costs etc. !


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

Derek said:


> I would also like one (Steel tank that is ) and share shipping costs etc. !



Awesome! And so nice to find someone I know from WAY back WHEN! Derick and I used to play around on Bulletin Boards (BBS's) back in the days before the internet was around! So we have been messaging each other since the very early nineties!


----------



## Derek (16/3/14)

Small Correction - Derek, not Derick  Remember how exited we got discussing our first cell phone. Now it's only vape gear !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

Derek said:


> Small Correction - Derek, not Derick  Remember how exited we got discussing our first cell phone. Now it's only vape gear !



Whoops! Sorry Derek! I remember well... I got my Nokia Brick from FNB for Six Grand! That was a huge lump of cash in those day!


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/14)

Stainless Steel Nautilus Tanks... See http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/stainless-steel-nautilus-tank.1268/


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Bummer... everytime I try and increase the order to 3 or more Steel Tanks for the Nautilus they slap on Import Duty! 

So I have ordered 2 to see if they are worth it. R630 for the 2 including shipping. If they are as good as I hope they are we can try and make a plan to bring them in in quantity for all the forum peeps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummer... everytime I try and increase the order to 3 or more Steel Tanks for the Nautilus they slap on Import Duty!
> 
> So I have ordered 2 to see if they are worth it. R630 for the 2 including shipping. If they are as good as I hope they are we can try and make a plan to bring them in in quantity for all the forum peeps!
> 
> ...



Thats crazy expensive.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> Thats crazy expensive.



Agreed... but I need the steel tank... after having tried forty million atomisers and found Nirvana for now I think it's cash well spent if it saves 5ml of Vapour Mountain juice and a R80 replacement glass when ever I drop it again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/4/14)

Ok, here goes, my initial impressions on the Aspire Nautilus.

*Aspire Nautilus - First Impressions*

Some background: I was looking for a no-fuss tank with a big capacity and great flavour for all day vaping at my workstation. I wanted to see if I could find something better than the two mini Protank 2 (mPT2) workhorses that have served me well.

I put it on the SVD, put in about 3 ml of VM Choc Mint (18 mg) and set it to 7.5 Watts. I chose this juice because I know it well. It's one of my all day vapes. I fitted a plastic flat driptip, which I prefer to the metal one that comes with it.

I vaped it for a couple of hours until now.

I also vaped it side by side against a mini Protank 2 (with a reasonably new stock coil) and the identical juice - on an iTaste VV also at 7.5 Watts.




*I am very impressed!*

Wow - the *flavour *is really good! VM's Choc Mint shines. The chocolate is a bit richer than what I'm used to on the mPT2 and the mint is fresher, purer and stronger. I am so impressed with the flavour that I'd say its fairly close to that I get on the dripper (intensity and power aside). Maybe even as much as 50% more flavour than the mPT2 - hard to measure these things, but that's what it feels like. Just pure flavour - no strange tastes whatsoever. So pleasurable. I am really happy with the flavour. Can't wait to try it out on other juices.

*Throat hit *is decent - Definitely more than the mini Protank 2. Not in dripper league, but that has to do with the power. Increasing the power ups the throat hit a bit, but at 11 Watts, it's still not near the dripper. But for this all-day tank, I wanted something with great flavour and a mild throat hit. And this delivers extremely well on that. I tried the different airflow settings and like the smallest hole. I prefer a tighter draw. Gives me a little more throat hit.

Vapour is good - I am not concerned too much with vapour but I would say it is a bit more than the mPT2 at the same draw tightness (I'd say about the second smallest hole). Bigger airholes increase the vapour production. You can take lung hits directly on the biggest hole. 

The other amazing thing about the Nautilus is just how smooth the vape is. Silky smooth and superb performance from the first puff. No issues at all in the first few hours. On the small airhole and with my plastic drip tip this tank is also remarkably quiet. Sometimes you have to pay careful attention to know if it's actually firing.

Against the mini Protank 2 (stock coil against stock coil), I can say that on first impressions, there really is no contest for me. The Nautilus has far better flavour and improved throat hit on the same juice at the same power.

Let's see how it performs over time, how long the coils last and how durable it is.

My mini Protanks are starting to get a bit worried

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Silver said:


> Ok, here goes, my initial impressions on the Aspire Nautilus.
> 
> My mini Protanks are starting to get a bit worried



Awesome review Hi Ho... and any stock left at any of the Vendors will now disappear! Thank the Pope I got my 4th Nautilus today! My mPT2's are nervous and even the mPT3 is a little worried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Great detailed review @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (1/4/14)

Awesome review @Silver. It's a good product for sure and I haven't heard a bad thing about it. Pity I haven't touched mine in weeks and must dust it off for a twirl again sometime soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (1/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bummer... everytime I try and increase the order to 3 or more Steel Tanks for the Nautilus they slap on Import Duty!
> 
> So I have ordered 2 to see if they are worth it. R630 for the 2 including shipping. If they are as good as I hope they are we can try and make a plan to bring them in in quantity for all the forum peeps!
> 
> ...


Have you tried a kayfun type atty yet? If not, it might be a good idea to rather spend R400 on that, compared to ss tanks for the nautilus? I don't think you'll be disappointed. 

Edit: only saw now you've already ordered. 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)

I know the Nautilus is scarcer than Hen's Teeth at the moment but if anyone is looking for a decent sized tank that vapes like a boss then get yourself a Nautilus... I have it on the Sigelei 20W at 9 watts with VM Menthol Ice and the only thing that comes close (in my current arsenal) is the REO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

Indoor Smokers Nautilus vs the Aerotank Video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (30/4/14)

yor that device is huge in 18650 mode


----------



## PuffingCrow (30/4/14)

Thanks to you Rob (been following your reviews and posts about the Nautilus) this noob should have his Nautilus very soon, cant wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (30/4/14)

lovely stuff @PuffingCrow 

keep us posted and dont forget the review


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

PuffingCrow said:


> Thanks to you Rob (been following your reviews and posts about the Nautilus) this noob should have his Nautilus very soon, cant wait



You are going to just love it and the flavour it gives you! What are you going to be driving her with?


----------



## PuffingCrow (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You are going to just love it and the flavour it gives you! What are you going to be driving her with?


HIHI I was Naughty got SVD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/4/14)

PuffingCrow said:


> HIHI I was Naughty got SVD


Pictures or it did not happen.


----------



## PuffingCrow (30/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Pictures or it did not happen.


Is in mail will post as soon as i get it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

PuffingCrow said:


> HIHI I was Naughty got SVD



Nothing wrong with the SVD... It was my first big electronic mod and while I toiled with it at first it's still with me! And believe it or not today I discovered why I had trouble with it... I gave away my SID to a mate and gave him some batteries to drive it with and one of them won't work in the SID and it was the very same battery I battled with with the SVD! I think it's a lemon battery!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/5/14)

Because my number one and number 2 devices both have Menthol Ice in them I decided to fire up one of my Nautilus's because I felt like a change... Pineapple... I have said it before and I'll say it again... the Nautilus has to be the best atomiser around! Flavour awesome! Cloud production awesome! There is nothing to touch it in the commercial coil world without doubt!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/14)

Commemorative Tank for your Nautilus from Signature tips in the UK for the World Cup!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/6/14)

Wow! That looks very nice!


----------



## ET (15/6/14)

wait till fifa gets a hold of them


----------

